# Duncan got a haircut!



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So I finally got up enough courage to cut Duncan's fall (the hair that hangs over his eyes). I figured it doesn't matter what others think...it's what Duncan likes! And, let me tell you...he loves being able to see better!!

His fall had gotten so thin from breaking and getting all the little hairs pulled back into the pony tail was getting harder....so those short hairs would always be in his eyes. He's not a show dog....so doesn't need to be in a correct show groom, so I cut it off! LOL! Duncan couldn't be happier about it!










Sorry about the laser eyes! I need a better camera. Lucky looks funny because she was "rooing" at me because I asked her if she was hungry for her breakfast...LOL.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay for Duncan!!! He's so darn handsome


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Duncan is handsome either way. But I looove being able to see his wittle eyes! Such an expressive boy! 

I BET he's super happy! I know how I feel when I take my pony tail out after a long day. :tongue:

Glad you bit the bullet.

Oh! And your floors look fabulous!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

He looks like a real "Manly Dog" now! I bet he is happier now...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He's adorable.. what does a proper BRT groom look like, though? I've only ever seen one and he was cut more like yours!

Let me know if you ever don't want to keep Lucky! :wink:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I think he looks great...very distinguished!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Caty M said:


> He's adorable.. what does a proper BRT groom look like, though? I've only ever seen one and he was cut more like yours!


Here is a BRT in a show clip (so much work and up keep!):









Thank you all for your kind words! :smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​He looks very proud! Like he knows he looks good!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He looks great!! I know with my Lhasa's, I'd try for a few years to keep the hair long and then I'd say 'scr*w this' and whack it off. They were soooo much happier when they could actually see! It was like ' wow, look at what I've been missing all this time!' and they'd start running around the yard. 

I bet he's really happy.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Absolutely love Duncan's new look!! He has a very expressive face, especially now that we can see those eyes.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, I'd much, much rather have Duncan's cut than that showdog one. If he is happier, then that has to be the right decision. I've often wondered how much of a pain it must be for those dogs that have to run around with hair hanging over their eyes. He's a looker all right!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Very dashing!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

hehe. I always feel bad when I see dogs with all the hair over their eyes. I can't stand hair close to my eyes so I always wonder if they are secretly going crazy.

He looks very handsome. Love.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

He is OH SOOOO HANDSOME!!!!!

Of course he ALWAYS is....but now that we can see his eyes!!! OH SO HANDSOME!!!!:becky:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! Thanks guys! I can tell he is much happier. :biggrin:
I too can't stand having hair in my face. So, I am sure it was driving him crazy!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love Duncan!
If I couldn't have Danes, I would love to have a BRT.


----------

